# Error - libmysqlclient.so.14 not found - apache won't load

## madd_matt

I recently upgraded my server, and decided to move from debian to gentoo, which i've had on a desktop machine before.

My problem is, when i try to load apache, and it tries to load php, php conks out with the error:  

php: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.14: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I have mysql installed (port is open, i can access the databases etc) and apache2/php5 was working fine before i tried to install mysql

so i went looking for the missing shared object:

locate libmysqlclient.so

/usr/lib64/mysql/libmysqlclient.so

/usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so

/usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.12.0.0

/usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so.12

i don't see a 'libmsqlclient.so.14' in there, should there be?  And how do i fix this?

----------

## bemis

have you tried running "revdep-rebuild" on your server?

(if you aren't familiar, this will walk your system and rebuild anything with out-of-date dependencies (like php being linked to a bad version of libmysql))

bemis

----------

## madd_matt

revdep-rebuild didn't work

I just removed php and mysql, and emerged php, which pulled mysql as a dependency (using mysql USE flag)

Previously i had mysql installed then installed php.

Works fine now.

----------

